# Question About Flowering



## Bang1965 (Mar 27, 2008)

New to growing, My question is this. I understand that you need 12 hr light, 12 hr dark, to trigger flowering. But after flowering has begun can I switch back to 24 hr Light? I'm using 400 watt HPS 10'' from tips. I'm also new to any forum.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 27, 2008)

the 12/12 cycle MUST remain constant, or you will revert the girl back to veg.


----------



## dmack (Mar 27, 2008)

You have the risk of stress and making them hermie too. Any reason why you would do that?


----------



## Cole (Mar 27, 2008)

If you do that it might become a hermie,but why would you switch back to 24/0 ?


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 27, 2008)

I dont think all the plants would turn hermi. I think the buds would just stop growing and they would start vegging agian a few might turn hermi.


----------



## Bang1965 (Mar 27, 2008)

A buddy said turn lights off for 24 hours turn back on hps 24 hours a day they will grow faster.


----------



## Bang1965 (Mar 27, 2008)

Look I admit I am stupid When It comes to this but If I don't ask I won't learn
how to do it right


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 27, 2008)

dont mess with the girls when they are sleeping.

leave them on 12/12 to grow buds, 24/0 or 18/6 and dont fool with it. 

goodluck w the grow!


----------



## Bang1965 (Mar 27, 2008)

Cole said:
			
		

> If you do that it might become a hermie,but why would you switch back to 24/0 ?


 No I don't want them to become Hermie, But a friend said they will grow faster.


----------



## Bang1965 (Mar 27, 2008)

Look I'm a Reader, not a poster so I will sit back and learn from the pro's. 
Thanks


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 28, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> the 12/12 cycle MUST remain constant, or you will revert the girl back to veg.


 
:hitchair:


----------



## Kupunakane (Mar 28, 2008)

Yo Ho Bang1965,

    Light cycles are important, Lights on for vegging, you will do well to allow the lights to run 24/7. Some folks will swear that you need to go 18/6, but that isn't neccesarily true. I have vegged my grow at 24/7 and am very satisfied with the growth. Flowering, there you want to go 12/12, this has been proven over many a good year by the real premier growers and developers.
  I understand the concept of get them into flower and then hop up the flowering cycle with increased lighting times, BUT it will only stress your girls and put them back into the vegging condition if you alter back to more light hours.

Good Luck my friend

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Bang1965 (Mar 28, 2008)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Yo Ho Bang1965,
> 
> Light cycles are important, Lights on for vegging, you will do well to allow the lights to run 24/7. Some folks will swear that you need to go 18/6, but that isn't neccesarily true. I have vegged my grow at 24/7 and am very satisfied with the growth. Flowering, there you want to go 12/12, this has been proven over many a good year by the real premier growers and developers.
> I understand the concept of get them into flower and then hop up the flowering cycle with increased lighting times, BUT it will only stress your girls and put them back into the vegging condition if you alter back to more light hours.
> ...


 
This could not have been said better many thanks 
Bang1965


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 28, 2008)

Bang1965 said:
			
		

> A buddy said turn lights off for 24 hours turn back on hps 24 hours a day they will grow faster.


 
your buddy doesnt know anything about growing MJ during flowering you must have 12/12 or the plant will not flower right the thc production will be drastily reduced. LOL 24 on 24 off IS A BAD IDEA.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 28, 2008)

No need to pound on him too hard... Hes got the point!


----------

